# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Hameg 604 προβλημα

## IXHEM

Βιντεο --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJHh_tlVDM0

Καλησπερα σας.
Αντιμεπτοπιζω ενα περιεργο προβλημα με τον παλμογραφο μου .. οταν βγαζω τον μεταλικο σασι του δεν τρεμοπαιζει το σημα οταν βαζω το σασι τοτε δεν μενει σταθερο.
Ενα αλλο προβλημα ειναι οταν παταω το Invert τα χανει ολα.
Στο παραπανω βιντεο φαινεται καθαρα τι εννοω. Γνωριζει κανεις τι μπορει να φταιει ?

service manual --> http://frankshospitalworkshop.com/eq...e%20manual.pdf

----------


## gep58

Σαν πρώτο βήμα θα πρέπει να καθαρίσεις όλους τους διακόπτες (επαφές τους) και ποτενσιόμετρα.

----------


## IXHEM

> Σαν πρώτο βήμα θα πρέπει να καθαρίσεις όλους τους διακόπτες (επαφές τους) και ποτενσιόμετρα.


Καλησπερα .. το εχω κανει ηδη αυτο. μαλλον θα πρεπει να αλλαξω τους διακοπτες Invert ή μπορει να χρειαζεται καλυτερη κολληση στα ποδαρακια τους (ειναι μπελας μεγαλος στα σημεια που βρισκονται). Θεωρω οτι το προβλημα με την ασταθεια οφηλεται στο Z-Board και οχι στις παρεμβολες. καπου καπου ησυχαζει και σταθεροποιειται. και παιρνω σωστες μετρησεις αλλα μετα απο  καποια ωρα κανει παλι τα δικα του.

----------


## IXHEM

ολα καλα τελικα .. αλλαξα τον διακοπτη του invert και ολα οκ. λογικο αν σκευτεις οτι το μηχανημα ειναι μεγαλυτερο σε χρονια κ απο μενα. ευχαριστω πολυ παντος

----------

mikemtb73 (22-08-20)

----------


## gep58

ε ναι... είναι κλασσική περίπτωση βλάβης σε κάποιας ηλικίας μηχανημάτων και συσκευών. Να είσαι καλά.

----------

